# GP 5000 TL 32s



## Nebulous (7 Jun 2022)

I'm looking for two GP 5000 TLs in 32mm. My new bike came with them and they have been great. I'd like to put a new set on for LEL, but they seem impossible to find. I'm not sure about taking a chance on the new 5000 TR S, they seem more of a race tyre.

I've a set of new / unused GP 5000 28mm clinchers I could throw into the deal if that helped.......


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2022)

This says the TR S is a direct replacement?
https://road.cc/content/review/continental-grand-prix-5000-s-tr-287997


----------



## Nebulous (7 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> This says the TR S is a direct replacement?
> https://road.cc/content/review/continental-grand-prix-5000-s-tr-287997



Reviews are mixed - maybe I'm just reluctant to change, I still like the GP4000s! 

This review https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/road-bike-reviews/continental-grand-prix-5000-s-tr#pr

says:-

The main problem with changing to just 2 layers of (thinner) casing material under the tread is seen in the puncture resistance tests as the puncture resistance of the tread has gone down by 30% in our test. We'll have to wait for more real-life user experiences about puncture resistance, but the 5000 S TR definitely will be more prone to punctures.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2022)

Assume you've scoured eBay and the overseas sellers if not available in the UK shops?


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2022)

get some 4Seasons then if you want more peace of mind of puncture resistance and happy to trade a smidge of Rolling resistance.

The 5000s in any guise are supposed to be better than the 4000s for PR anyway I thought.


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2022)

Nebulous said:


> Reviews are mixed - maybe I'm just reluctant to change, I still like the GP4000s!
> 
> This review https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/road-bike-reviews/continental-grand-prix-5000-s-tr#pr
> 
> ...



Two on eBay here (auction, just listed, could try an offer)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125355255429?hash=item1d2fc16685:g:5vcAAOSwBdZingYQ


----------



## Nebulous (7 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> Two on eBay here (auction, just listed, could try an offer)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125355255429?hash=item1d2fc16685:g:5vcAAOSwBdZingYQ



Thanks - Good spot! - I've scoured Ebay a few times, they were even selling used ones last week....

offer submitted.


----------



## Specialeyes (7 Jun 2022)

I think I may have a pair in the mancave - I'll have a look when I get home


----------



## Specialeyes (7 Jun 2022)

Gah - Mrs Spesh has just reported in from the shed, that they're 25s... if they're of any use you're most welcome to 'em!


----------



## mustang1 (7 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> get some 4Seasons then if you want more peace of mind of puncture resistance and happy to trade a smidge of Rolling resistance.
> 
> The 5000s in any guise are supposed to be better than the 4000s for PR anyway I thought.



I thought it was the other way round... That GP5000 areslightly less PR and also slightly less rolling resistance.


----------



## Nebulous (7 Jun 2022)

Specialeyes said:


> Gah - Mrs Spesh has just reported in from the shed, that they're 25s... if they're of any use you're most welcome to 'em!
> 
> View attachment 648020



Thanks - I appreciate you looking, but I'd like something a bit wider for lower pressure / comfort.

If you don't need them you would be able to monetise them fairly readily - there are a pair on ebay at £91 with 8 bids and still 5 days to go. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19511200...rand=Continental&_trksid=p2047675.c101224.m-1


----------



## Nebulous (7 Jun 2022)

mustang1 said:


> I thought it was the other way round... That GP5000 areslightly less PR and also slightly less rolling resistance.



The GP5000s are supposed to be better than the GP4000s for both puncture resistance and rolling resistance. Adding tubeless into the mix complicates it however and they've updated the tubeless GP5000 since they first came out. The new ones fit hookless rims, have two layers of material instead of three, are lighter and claim to be simultaneously lighter, faster and more puncture resistant. They are billed as tubeless ready instead of tubeless, which appears to meant the new ones need sealant, where the originals didn't. 

That review I linked said they didn't deliver as much of an advantage as they expected, and they particularly question the puncture resistance.

I'm happy with the first version, slightly reluctant to stake so much on a tyre I've never tried before, particularly if I could get another pair of the first version.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2022)

Nebulous said:


> which appears to meant the new ones need sealant,



they will defo need sealant to run tubeless. 



Nebulous said:


> have two layers of material instead of three


This is the tubeless conundrum, I think manufactures think, ah its tubeless so we can skimp on in built / rubber / kelvar layer protection as the sealant will do its job, which works most of the time, until it doesn't.

Whereas I would reckon most riders would rather have the protection of the tubed version and don't worry about the 20g weight saving, and then run sealant instead of a tube.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (7 Jun 2022)

I put a pair of GP 5000s on approx 2000 miles ago. 
Most definitely NOT tubeless.
To date they are hardly showing any wear and I've had no punctures. More significantly there are not even any nicks or cuts in the carcasse. On the roads round here my previous tyres were always getting minor cuts, and sometimes major ones.
They seem to be grippy, hardwearing, fast rolling and puncture proof, some of which is almost a contradiction in terms. But at the price they should be good.


----------



## Nebulous (7 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> Two on eBay here (auction, just listed, could try an offer)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125355255429?hash=item1d2fc16685:g:5vcAAOSwBdZingYQ





Nebulous said:


> Thanks - Good spot! - I've scoured Ebay a few times, they were even selling used ones last week....
> 
> offer submitted.



I made what I thought was a decent offer, and it has been rejected. Still no bids though.....


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2022)

Nebulous said:


> I made what I thought was a decent offer, and it has been rejected. Still no bids though.....



See how the auction goes


----------



## Milzy (7 Jun 2022)

Nebulous said:


> Reviews are mixed - maybe I'm just reluctant to change, I still like the GP4000s!
> 
> This review https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/road-bike-reviews/continental-grand-prix-5000-s-tr#pr
> 
> ...



No punctures with mine after 1000 miles.


----------



## Nebulous (8 Jun 2022)

Milzy said:


> No punctures with mine after 1000 miles.



Thanks - is that on the new TR S ones @Milzy? I'm up to about 1500 miles on the TL ones and likewise, no punctures. 

How did you set them up? 

Mine were setup by the company that made my bike, so I've no idea what sealant is in them. I've never used tubeless before - so flying blind......


----------



## Nebulous (13 Jun 2022)

vickster said:


> Two on eBay here (auction, just listed, could try an offer)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125355255429?hash=item1d2fc16685:g:5vcAAOSwBdZingYQ



@vickster Thanks very much for the link. I've got them! 

I offered substantially more in the first instance, but he turned it down....


----------



## vickster (13 Jun 2022)

Nebulous said:


> @vickster Thanks very much for the link. I've got them!
> 
> I offered substantially more in the first instance, but he turned it down....



More fool him, assumed they’d be more in demand than they were


----------



## Milzy (14 Jun 2022)

Nebulous said:


> Thanks - is that on the new TR S ones @Milzy? I'm up to about 1500 miles on the TL ones and likewise, no punctures.
> 
> How did you set them up?
> 
> Mine were setup by the company that made my bike, so I've no idea what sealant is in them. I've never used tubeless before - so flying blind......



I used Joe’s Juice sealant.


----------

